# Get ready for japfest



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Less than a week to go until Japfest 2016
◾All new Silverstone venue means event is bigger than ever
◾'Drift Kings' competition set to be a major draw
◾More than 3,000 display cars already booked in

The wait is nearly over, with less than a week to go until Europe's biggest and best celebration of Japanese cars and culture opens its gates - and there's still time to save on advanced tickets!

Moving to an all-new venue at Silverstone, the iconic home of British Motor Sport, Japfest takes place this Sunday, April 24. The move has allowed Japfest to grow even further, with more cars than ever booked in for club and individual display. More than 3,000 Japanese performance icons will be on show.

The event will also host the 2016 'Drift Kings' championship, run in association with the British Drift Championship (BDC). The tyre-smoking spectacle attracts drivers and drift cars from all over Europe, with judges awarding marks for style, skill, smoke and speed as entrants compete to thrill the crowds in pursuit of the £1,000 top prize.

Aside from the Drift Kings competition, Japfest promises to be the biggest and best show of its kind, featuring scores of the best Japanese cars in the UK and from across Europe.

At the heart of the display area will be Fast Car magazine's Japanese Car Culture Collection, celebrating some of the scene's most dramatic builds, including past, present and future feature cars. Alongside it will be a retro paddock, featuring some of the most significant Japanese cars from back when the scene began.

Thousands of display cars representing the UK's major Japanese car clubs will fill the vast Silverstone site, alongside individual entries and the largest trade and exhibition area of its type.

Among the special features for 2016's Japfest event at Silverstone, Northants, will be Europe's biggest ever gathering of Mitsubishi Evo models courtesy of Evolution, a new club catering for all generations of the performance version of the Lancer saloon from the super rare and original Evo I to the very latest Evo X.

Also prominent at the event will be the 'FD' Series of Mazda's RX-7, which is celebrating its silver jubilee in 2016.

The new, more central, venue is a significant part of Japfest's broader expansion, as the best-known series of Japanese car events in the UK.

In 2016, Japfest Rock! (the new name for Japfest 2) returns to Rockingham Motor Speedway on June 26th and also has track time available, while a brand new, third Japfest event has also been added to the calendar, Japfest Motorsport Heroes.

Taking place at the Hop Farm near Paddock Wood, Kent, on September 11th, Japfest Motorsport Heroes will be a special event celebrating some of the most iconic and significant Japanese cars from the world of motor sport, along with their road going equivalents.

Full details of the show, the cars and the various activities can be found at www.japfest.co.uk, or via the official Facebook page and Twitter feeds. Discounted advance tickets are also available until Saturday April 23, via the website, saving £3 on the gate price.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Tickets have been an absolute joke this year. Finally got my ticket and club stand pass yesterday after much chasing by the club. People with track passes have been told they are being "posted" so no guarantee they will get them in time and no doubt will be hassle on the day. 

Hoping the event is better organised. My car is nearly clean, pop by the Accord Type R stand and say hello if you are there. Mine will be a black one with a red ball on the aerial. Yeah it will have swirls, it's a black Honda, expect no less!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I stopped going japfest when santapod started charging more if you didn't turn up in a jap car. 
Used to love the jap scene.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd love to do japfest but it's blyton classic mini trackday weekend the week after, so I'm pretty sure my u derstanding gem of a wife would nort be so understanding lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Well it was hammering down with rain today so couldn't do much on the car, but had a little tidy up under the bonnet and scrubbed away at my tarnished brown manifold to give a little shine in readiness for Sunday


----------

